
Who is More Persuasive: Jennifer Aniston or Data? - ahirai
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/03/who-is-more-persuasive-jennifer-aniston-or-data/
======
gyom
Just so you know, before clicking on the link, it's just an online commercial
about yet another bottled water product.

I thought she'd step in and make a point about how she could convince us that
water is a precious resource, joking that she didn't need any data to back up
her claim because she's just too hot for data.

Nope. Nothing like that. Just a mindless commercial, trying to be funny with
self-references to being viral and all. Jennifer Aniston is hot, though ... so
maybe it's worth watching. =)

------
pygorex1
I must admit I was disappoint - from the title I thought it was this Data:
<http://i.imgur.com/K98eL.jpg>

------
ultrasaurus
First video seems to be down, <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc47LcvIxyI>

